

Quantum computing could be five years away - mbpp
http://www.vancouversun.com/technology/Quantum+computing+could+five+years+away+expert+suggests/6176032/story.html

======
swordswinger12
That has to be one of the most tortured opening metaphors I've ever seen in a
tech news story. Could they really not come up with an analogy more elegant
than, "This building over here is pretty big, but this building is REALLY
BIG!!!!"?

~~~
tobiasSoftware
yeah I thought that was really strange too. Perhaps they could have gotten
away with the metaphor if they didn't choose the "small" thing as the
Vancouver office tower. Why not compare it to a house or something every is
familiar with?

------
IgorPartola
Couldn't resist: <http://xkcd.com/678/>

------
zitterbewegung
This is a vast oversimplification of quantum computing. Also, I think its
pretty optimistic on the timeline of quantum computing. If you want to read
more detailed content see Scott Aaronson's blog
<http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/>

~~~
Craiggybear
Also agreed.

~~~
hunterp
Don't understand why I was -4 for typing "agreed"

~~~
Craiggybear
Neither do I.

------
cathrithbo
>some problems in mathematics will remain beyond the limits of quantum
computing

I don't think it's surprising that quantum computers, by themselves, will not
be able to solve mathematical problems. Problem solving is not a feature of
hardware per se, it is done by humans. Perhaps one day by AIs, too, if we can
discover how to program them.

Two tantalising potential benefits of Quantum Computers:

(1) the ability to model all kinds of matter efficiently at the molecular
level which will spur the development of nanotech

(2) people will ask 'Where are these humongous computations being performed?'
and then embrace the 'many worlds interpretation' of quantum mechanics, which
will in turn create further scientific and philosophical progress

~~~
icegreentea
Well, they're speaking in rigourous terms. Quantum computing will allow us to
attack an enlarged set of problems in polynomial time. For example, integer
factorization. However, there are still going to be other problems that
quantum computers cannot solve in polynomial time (ie, much better than
classical computers). For example, it's generally believed that they will not
be able to solve NP-Complete (traveling salesman) problems in polynomial time.

For a nice description and diagram, take a look at the wiki page.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_computing#Relation_to_c...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quantum_computing#Relation_to_computational_complexity_theory)

~~~
swordswinger12
Shameless piggybacking: Also look into the work that complexity theorists have
done with quantum complexity classes like BQP.

------
heydenberk
Articles with titles that could've been true (but weren't) for the last decade
are much like articles with titles consisting of questions to which the answer
is no.

------
pwpwp
Reminds me of:

"In a 5 year period we get one superb programming language. Only we can't
control when the 5 year period will be."

<http://www.cs.yale.edu/quotes.html>

------
WalterSear
Don't be ridiculous. Everyone knows that it's 'ten' years away, along with AGI
and cold fusion.

~~~
esja
... and Linux on the desktop

------
Craiggybear
"Quantum computing could be five years away"

They said this fifteen years ago on a radio broadcast. I was sitting there. I
heard it.

Now, for the last time, _where_ is my _jetpack_?

